

Ask HN: How do you solve wierd CSS issues/browser issues? - imrank1

As a backend developer learning more front end I sometimes encounter weird browser issues. What do you do to solve them? Wondering what other people do when your not an expert with CSS yourself. Do you pay someone to help you fix it things that are time sensitive?
======
djrconcepts
css-tricks.com

------
sehr
stack overflow

